# Hot Spot Bait and Tackle Pier King mackaral tournement



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

entry-
10 $ entry fee 


payout-

1st- 50% of entry
2nd- 30% of entry 
3rd- 20% of entry


dates-
the tournement will start july 1st and go until september 30
any fish caught before or after can not be weighed.

registration-
you can register at hot spot bait and tackle 
this is hotspots address, phone number, and website
Hot Spots Bait & Tackle
211 Gulf Breeze Parkway
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563
www.hotspotstackle.com
(850) 916-7176 

rules-
1. Fish can only be weighed in if they are caught on pensacola bech pier. 
2. Fish must be weighed in at Hot Spot bait and tackle[scales are certified]
3. You must enter the tournemwnt before the fish is caught.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We are accepting the entry money and weighing the fish, but if you have any questions direct them to Ben, he is the one putting it all together...


----------

